# Wrench For 5c Block



## Brnoczech (Sep 15, 2015)

I had a square block for holding 5c collets.  When I first tried to use it I found that I had not tighted the nut enough at the back of  the collet (hand tightened) and the part ended up moving in the mill.  I didn't have a spanner/pin wrench but did have some aluminum rounds, so I made a wrench.  Also redrilled the holes in the nut since they were out of line all the way around.  Simple project but works well.  Pictures below.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice work.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 15, 2015)

That's what you do when you need a tool, make it.


----------



## sanddan (Sep 15, 2015)

Good job.


----------

